# sks



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

my dad had one and i would like to buy one for coyote/varmint hunting..but anyways i have found some for 100 i was just wondering if u guys knew a site that had them for cheap like that like more then just one well thanks!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have not seen a SKS for $100 in years. It is looks good then it is probably worth it. Just make sure if it is a yugo make sure the gas system works.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't seen one for $100 for a long time either. Not a great varmit gun more for just plinking around. They are always good for a car jack handle however.


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Number of years ago you could get them for $100 or little more but they are more expensive now. Are these new guns you are looking at? Have shot and owned several. They all functioned reliably and were surprisingly accurate for what they are. Even with my bad eyes I was able to shoot 2 - 3 inch groups with open sights at 50 yds consistently. Scoped one once and was able to shoot 2 inch and at times less, at 100 yds. They work pretty good in our south Tx. brush country for feral hogs. Would I take a shot at a coyote with one around 100 yds, darn right.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

you did not indicate whether you are coyote hunting for the pelts or not.

If you are pelt hunting, then the 7.62 may cause considerable pelt damage.

You could shoot military Full metal jacket bullets of the lightest bullet weight you can find which don't expand hardly at all, or limit yourself to head shots.

However the poor accuracy of the AK47 will limit your shooting distance. You can improve your odds of a clean kill head shot by hunting with a predator call and a decoy to bring em in closer, like less than 50 yds if possible.

The AK is basicly a noise maker and fun toy. I would not consider it for use on any of the smaller varmints such as prairie dogs, ground squirrels etc. it was designed to kill humans- a large target at fairly short range by use of spray techique rather than aiming.

I would be doubtful as to the quality of an AK for $100, but if you just want to make noise-go for it.

I'd rather save my $ for a better quality rifle in a smaller calibre, more suited to the game your hunting, perhaps a 22-250 or 243 or similar for consistant hits at 300 yards or more. The 243 will also do nicely for antelope, deer and hogs with a tougher bullet in the 100 gr range with 55 grs doing nicely for the yotes and dogs


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Ah I do not know how to say this.

An SKS is not an AK of ANY type.

SKS
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SKS

AKM
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akm

Hope it helps


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

sorry "people", wasn't paying close enough attention. Your right, an SKS is not an AK, but everything else still applies.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> I'd rather save my $ for a better quality rifle in a smaller calibre, more suited to the game your hunting, perhaps a 22-250 or 243 or similar for consistant hits at 300 yards or more.


I agree, an SKS wouldn't be a very good choice for coyote hunting. If you are looking for a cheap rifle to start off with look into a single shot .223 of some sort for varmints.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

STexhunter said:


> Even with my bad eyes I was able to shoot 2 - 3 inch groups with open sights at 50 yds consistently....


In other words, these SKS's are just a slight step above a steamy pile of dog crap!!! DO NOT waste your time with one!! If all you want to do is throw lead down range, then have at it, bu t do not think that you are getting anything more than an anti-personnel weapon.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Whoa whoa whoa folks...easy here! I am kind of familure with these weapons and I will tell you that you folks are speaking in 'general' terms. I have an SKS that is older then I am and my teenage daughter can hit a pickle jar at a 150 meters with iron sights on it.

All I am saying is that it depends on who made _that_ SKS as far as the country, and also, who is shooting it.

Oh and by the by, I used the regular old every day shells too.

I am just saying my .02


----------

